# strong guy, cool skills



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

this is cool, better than watching someone lift a weight


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That's incredible!!!

That's proper strength, it's all well and good being one of the world's strongest man competitors but if you can't lift your own body mass what's the point.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

yea its impressive i guess in a gymnastic type of way but these guy get injuries quite often themselves

also they are not powerful like a strongman/powerlifter in any sense

i know we have guys at our gym what do stuff like this and its more technique than real brute strength


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

his wrists must ache


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> his wrists must ache


hence the wrist supports

nice calves also..:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I got stitch watching that and i'm sitting on my ass on a laptop


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thats mad, to lift his weight sideways on the fence panel is crazy, must take alot of dedication to train your body to lift yourself in that way


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:doublesho

that is HUGELY impressive stuff.

Shame we dont have outdoor facilities like those in the UK very often. We used to have some bits in our local park and of course they got trashed


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> :doublesho
> 
> that is HUGELY impressive stuff.
> 
> Shame we dont have outdoor facilities like those in the UK very often. We used to have some bits in our local park and of course they got trashed


I don't think you would really want to do that outdoors in the UK. Too cold/wet or you will get stabbed.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that is very impressive, 

tremendous upper body strenght,


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Using your own body weight is the best thing to do really. 

There is a competition in my gym at the moment. Most reps on a bench of your own body weight.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> I don't think you would really want to do that outdoors in the UK. Too cold/wet or you will get stabbed.


you live in the wrong place - all that would happen here is you'd annoy some ducks :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

jamest said:


> I don't think you would really want to do that outdoors in the UK. Too cold/wet or you will get stabbed.


Have you seen where that guy is :doublesho I'd say you'd last longer in the UK


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Insane!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant. I soooo much prefer the physical appearance of the 'gymnast'.

Admit it though - how many off you want to find the nearest metal fence and give it a go ?


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

similar to this guy here


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

ant_s said:


> thats mad, to lift his weight sideways on the fence panel is crazy, must take alot of dedication to train your body to lift yourself in that way


Trust me its not as hard as it looks. The front lever that he does at the start is not that hard either. Some of the stuff between the benches looked impressive tho.


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Impressive, legs though? Amazing what injections can do....


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

the first one is hannibal for king. Search barmasters xtreme if you like it. They do a thing in cali where theres a few guys who do this kinda thing to help kids not get incouraged into taking steroids and doing the norm. Also to give kids in hoods something constructive to do for free.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

thats the one. they have a website as well.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Meh!
Just gymnastic rings stuff. as much about technique as it is pure strength!


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

without the strength i guarantee technique would count for nothing.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

jordbalboa said:


> without the strength i guarantee technique would count for nothing.


Whats your point? I didnt say you could do it with no strength and just technique


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

chunkytfg said:


> Meh!
> Just gymnastic rings stuff. as much about technique as it is pure strength!
> 
> ]


reads to me that your saying strength isn't important. Think i just read it and took it how it wasn't meant lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Says "about as much technique". Doesn't say strength isn't important.


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

i think what i thought was that he was belittling what these guys do and comparing it to rings saying there technique is key. But what im meaning is that bmasters are very strong and wouldn't be able to do what there doing with average strength and good techique.

I prob thought this because of the "meh" 

I wasn't meaning offense


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

jordbalboa said:


> i think what i thought was that he was belittling what these guys do and comparing it to rings saying there technique is key. But what im meaning is that bmasters are very strong and wouldn't be able to do what there doing with average strength and good techique.
> 
> I prob thought this because of the "meh"
> 
> *I wasn't meaning offense*


None taken:thumb::thumb:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

This guy has the technique but picks the wrong bit of street furniture


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

it's amazing what you can do when you have no job....

seriously though it's cool stuff!


----------

